

Weird "df" changes on MacBook Air after reboot? - dweekly
http://pastebin.com/RpxRtct4

======
wmf
Looks like something going on with FileVault. Notice that there are two
different filesystems.

~~~
dweekly
Good eyes. Thanks!

